# B544 1995 water pipe layout



## theteapackets (Mar 30, 2010)

What a fabulous website - already managed to lose nearly 2 hours trolling about!!!!!!!!!

Last year we had a problem that when we pulled the water through the system it would drain back out of the hot water tank and run out onto ground. 

A local motorhome place joined 2 pipes together underneath, but then we found we couldn't empty the cold water tank although we could keep hot water in tank. When we wanted to empty the cold water we just pulled the pipes apart again!

However, when getting ready to set off last month, the water now pours out under the bathroom area whether we switch on kitchen or bathroom - result = no water at all, not even a toilet flush!

We've looked around for a set of plans as to how piping is laid out, but with no luck.

Is there any chance someone else has had the same problem or knows how the pipes are laid out??

Many thanks


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not sure if I fully understand your description, so if the following doesn't help just ignore :wink: 

The Hymer has a pump in the cold water tank that gets switched on by a switch in the tap that you are using. The whole system gets pressurised, but since you opened one tap, that is where the water will come out.

So, if you have a leak anywhere in the sustem, the water will leak out, no matter which tap you open. So, I would try to trace the leak, and fix that, and remove any bodge jobs or bypasses that have been added, and you might find that things work normally again.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi

I did the attached rough drawing of the pipe layout on my 1999 vehicle which of course may be different.

I was losing water via the hot water overflow which was just syphoning the cold water tank. It was a defective Pressure Release Valve (just a ball in a plastic "T" piece by the side of the Truma heater).


----------



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem (water just pouring out on to the floor outside through the overflow when tap turned on) with the 't' piece on the side of the truma boiler. 

There is actually some kind of valve in there and the valve in my case had been sucked through in to the hot water pipes! 

not only did this mean the valve was not doing its job but also there was now a blcokage in the pipe too. 

i had to suck on the hot water pipe that came out of the bottom of the 't' piece until the valve came back out of the pipe. not a nice job but it needed doing. (i didnt actually know it was there, i was just going through a series of trial and error checks and there it was)

i then got a new 't' piece and that fixed it. 

didnt cost much.... €5 i think. 

james.


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

May i just add that the drawing Bobfiggis has drawn is the same for our 1990 Hymer Camp and very accurate. We've not any problems so far (finger's crossed) but when it happens i hope to be better prepared. 

When i bought the van we had no idea how it worked, but after a quick question on this forum the riddle was soon solved...

Rgds-
PG


----------

